#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  What are the most important things to learn about ones self?

## Shana

Know yourself!-Quite a popular phrase.
Every characteristic we have defines who we are.
But the understanding of who we are defines how our future would be.
If we have a toxic habit, and we realize it, then it would lead us to take it away from our life.
If we have a positive habit, then we could work on improving it.
What else are the important things to learn about ones' self that would lead to prosperity?

----------


## Bhavya

> Know yourself!-Quite a popular phrase.
> Every characteristic we have defines who we are.
> But the understanding of who we are defines how our future would be.
> If we have a toxic habit, and we realize it, then it would lead us to take it away from our life.
> If we have a positive habit, then we could work on improving it.
> What else are the important things to learn about ones' self that would lead to prosperity?


We should learn our strength and weakness so that we can use our strength to achieve our life goals and safeguard our weakness from manipulative people.

----------

